# Garcon Point Bridge 4 28



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I had some relatives come into town who wanted to go fishing, so I took them to a place where I was sure they'd catch something.

Anyway, a little over a half day of fishing we caught about 50 white trout, speckled trout, spanish mackerel, sail cat, flounder, and one redfish that went 17 pounds. It was a good day for the out of towners. A lot of the white trout were pretty hefty but there was probably only one or two keepers specks in the bunch. The one flounder was about 14 inches or so.

All fish came on Gulp baits, with the camo jerk shad being the star of the day. Unfortunately they came out of the packs, and weren't very durable.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats! I seem to only catch the small white trout (one fish barely makes a fish taco). What's the secret to the bigger ones?

Oh, and thank you for providing some useful intel.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Another good fish total put up by AP. Very nice. Give me a shout when you need a partner. I don't have anymore wedding to go to anytime soon, lol.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Most of the fish came in 15-25 feet of water. I usually start shallow and just keep working out until I get into them. Generally, I have great luck on 4 lb. specks in the 6 foot range. Yesterday, the specks were all small but we got some great big white trout in the 20-25 foot range, near the main channel. We just soaked the Gulps on the bottom until they picked it up. The red came in about 20 feet of water on the Camo Gulp jerk shad. We had few bite offs from the Spanish, but did manage to land several nice ones.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice catch. Hope the relatives had a great time reeling in the fish.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Most of the fish came in 15-25 feet of water. I usually start shallow and just keep working out until I get into them. Generally, I have great luck on 4 lb. specks in the 6 foot range. Yesterday, the specks were all small but we got some great big white trout in the 20-25 foot range, near the main channel. We just soaked the Gulps on the bottom until they picked it up. The red came in about 20 feet of water on the Camo Gulp jerk shad. We had few bite offs from the Spanish, but did manage to land several nice ones.


Would you consider a fish finder a must?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

where do u usually launch to fish there'

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DO you normally use a trolling motor or anchor up?
thanks


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> DO you normally use a trolling motor or anchor up?
> thanks


 Ox,
Depending on how rough it is and the current, I usually drift fish until the bite turns on, then anchor. I have fished hundreds of times at Garcon bridge. I use to live on a canal close to the gulf breeze side and fished almost everyday, all year long.
Some of my biggest Reds were caught in 6 to 10 foot of water. And it is damn hard to catch a slot, most being way over sized, but it can be done. Along with the Red, the Spec, Flounder, Sheep, and Black Drum bite can be good with an occasional Flounder. And all the white trout you can eat. Only have been a few times when it was real slow, usually in the middle of the Summer. All I use is live Shrimp for bait, but gulp should work just fine.

I usually start on the Gulf breeze side, around pylon #15 to #20. If you look close, numbers are spray painted on the bridge pylons. It will be shallow, but it works. Work your way towards the Hump/Channel if you are not productive. Fish around the Pylons. There is some structure on the Southeast side of the bridge hump. I would give you all the numbers, but my old GPS died, and I did not bother to write them down, so will have to find it again. Several boats fish around the clearance light boards, I never do. 
I cannot say how well the morning bite is. I try and get there around 5 in the afternoon, and the bite seems to turn on just before dark. Anchor up and wait, it can be very rewarding! 

Any of you that would like to go, I usually have room for 2 persons, sometimes 3. Just bring your fishing gear, food and drinks. Beer is fine as long as you act right! I like a beer or three also. I have the fuel costs covered, as well as a beer and fish cooler on board. Its only a 19 foot old Proline Center console so room is limited. Don't show up with a 200 qt cooler please. 

I have been real busy and have yet to put the boat in the water this year. Things should slow down by the first of June. I cranked the boat the other day, and it ran fine, just need to do some minor maintenance and ready to go. Plenty of life jackets, safety equipment and towing insurance if needed. Its an old boat, but not junk, and the old Yamaha 115 sips fuel and runs well. 
I launch at Bayview Park most of the time. If you can meet me there, we can attempt to fish! 
Anyone looking to learn the very things I know, or those that can teach me something and need a ride, send me a PM.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Oscar, you can launch right at the north/west side of Garcon. It's usually shallow but boats up ta 19 are fine....I think I told you my secret spot, so hit it up and let me know what you do...


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Oscar, you can launch right at the north/west side of Garcon. It's usually shallow but boats up ta 19 are fine....I think I told you my secret spot, so hit it up and let me know what you do...



We need to get that new sled of yours over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried today Jason but there was no parking left ..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kendive said:


> We need to get that new sled of yours over there. :thumbsup:


Heck by the time I get her wet, you'll be back in the gulf!!!


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

The morning bite sometimes is good northeast of the bridge, between Garcon Pt and White Point in that little cove. Shelves quickly from 5 ft to 1-2 ft, and I like to be there anchored an hour before sunup on an incoming tide. If you can see schools of baitfish in the bay, keep workin topwater lures or freelining live shrimp for the specks. The odd red or black drum jump one there once in a while, too.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

ooops. Sorry, I missed all the replies to my post. I don't consider a fish finder a must. Its deepest in the main channel, about 26 feet and then drops from there as you work in either direction. The fish can be anywhere, I just use the finder as a reference as to where I caught them before when I go out again. They usually move around to different depths quite a bit. Lately, they've been in the deeper water. I've never anchored up out there, I just use my trolling motor and search for them that way. Normally, I use one of the Gulp baits. I haven't much success on crankbaits or jerkbaits out there.


----------

